# The FAIL Thread



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This guy damn near the biggest fail in AZ sports history. If he trades Amare he'll be it for sure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Epic....epic fail, of course


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

:lmao Good stuff folks
*
Steiner/Christian FAIL*


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWvA6pswAOA

Classic. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao at the stuff above. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkhKqfSofOo


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*A little bit of everything...*
























*From FML:*


> Today, my girlfriend of 2 years told me that she would never, ever want to be proposed to at a professional sports game of any kind, and she feels sorry for women who are subjected to that. We are going to a Mets on April 26th, and I already planned out the whole proposal...scoreboard and all. FML


*FAIL.*​


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Springboard Cross-Body FAIL*


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao that story is epic, I remember Leno did that on Headlines a number of years ago.

This one is my current favourite, and I'm not sure how it can be topped. World's a crazy place though, never know


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

^^I love that pic.

Last one. I swear.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao Keep the FAIL goodness coming!

*Microsoft FAIL*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> ^^^ :lmao Keep the FAIL goodness coming!
> 
> *Microsoft FAIL*


lol nice nice



Pyro™ said:


> :lmao that story is epic, I remember Leno did that on Headlines a number of years ago.
> 
> This one is my current favourite, and I'm not sure how it can be topped. World's a crazy place though, never know


:lmao I hope she decided to never show her face again after that. 

This guy









Letting this guy go and saying he'd never be a star.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope she didn't go back out in public but you never know.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ So true about Bischoff. He both succeeded and EPIC FAILED at the just about same time.

*Bicycle FAIL*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

:lmao BRADEN WALKER FAIL! :lmao

*Product Name FAIL*


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*"HI IT'S VINCE WITH SHAMFAIL"*​


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I'll never take Harris serious again after Braden Walker, lol. Shocked (pun intended) that this one had not been brought up yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best mic worker ever?....:lmao :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

gay? :lmao


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah I'll never take Harris serious again after Braden Walker, lol. Shocked (pun intended) that this one had not been brought up yet.


The ULTIMATE wrestling fail. I bow down to you sir








*
Dance FAIL*









Edit: The Hogan and Rock ones are hilarious :lmao


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

sirdilznik said:


> The ULTIMATE wrestling fail. I bow down to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> The ULTIMATE wrestling fail. I bow down to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah worst debut ever gets no worse than that, lol. And :lmao at that face plant that shit had to hurt. 










We all know what happened after that, lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great hotel huh!


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao and the FAIL just keeps on cummin' (see what I did there :side 

*Hurle FAIL*


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah worst debut ever gets no worse than that, lol. And :lmao at that face plant that shit had to hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's NOT fucking funny, don't even bring that up.






I can't believe this jackass is going to be a main eventer in a year or two. He's embarassing on levels that go beyond bad.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This thread has been gold. 










Edit: Kind of ironic the post above me is like the thing I just posted.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Last two gifs didn't come up because photobucket fails.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXn...180005E52&index=6&playnext=5&playnext_from=PL


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL at the Jillian 450 botch.



God™;7416455 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXn...180005E52&index=6&playnext=5&playnext_from=PL


That's fucked up :lmao
*
Goalie FAIL*


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao There's some epic fails going on.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Can anyone link the original? lol


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Paternal Instincts FAIL*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Poor duckies lol.


Everyone meet


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

:lmao @ above


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ Oh shit, I lived in Middletown, CT for years (don't think it's the same middletown, every state has one). :lmao

:lmao at the banner FAIL

*Education FAIL*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Fashion FAIL*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

:lmao McFAIL
*
Groin FAIL*









Edit: Lil' Wayne FAIL :lmao


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wow at the dude who lit his wang up. God damn, what a dumbass.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao Dude is like maybe no one will notice.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

:lmao at the rapist dude


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the fuck :lmao

That's so wrong, but I can't help but laugh. 

Brian Griffin: Put down the fork.....face!


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ OMG that's f'n hilarious :lmao
*
Common Sense FAIL*


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cosplay failures.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao at the plastic "R2D2" garbage can.

*Safety FAIL*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What the fuck :lmao
> 
> That's so wrong, but I can't help but laugh.
> 
> Brian Griffin: Put down the fork.....face!


That shit is making my nose hurt. WOW!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ :lmao!

The whole thread has been awesome.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

:lmao plastic wrap > cat
That reminds me of when Josie (one of the cats at my parents house) saw a butterfly outside and ran straight into the sliding glass door.

*Ski Jump FAIL*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't believe somebody wasted their time to do this. Such a fail, but an awesome fail at that. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So wrong.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Medic FAIL*





*Billboard Placement FAIL*








*
Landing FAIL*


----------



## Albania (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

shockmaster debut.. do i need to say more??





edit: for soccer fans


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao some more great FAIL, keep it coming folks. 

The shockmaster one was posted by RCW before but this is a much better, clearer, and longer vid so it's appreciated, plus I can't get enough of Booker in the Harlem Heat getup. Even if Shockmaster hadn't tripped and the stunt went correctly, a sparkle/sequin stormtrooper helmet? Really? :lmao

*Judgement FAIL*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

luis castillo also belongs in this thread


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Military Strategy FAIL*


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

:lmao soo funny


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao at the ship, and damn that goalpost slide, OUCH!
*
Vince McMahon FAIL*









*WCW FAIL*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

santina marella
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k431/wrestlingbrat/14santina0009b.jpg

edit:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfQ0Xq3HrhM&eurl=http://failblog.org/page/46/&feature=player_embedded

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Bob Holly is such a tool. I can't believe a guy with a "tough guy" image would do that. I have to use that pic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at Holly.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

:lmao :lmao at Hardcore Holly. Some really good stuff getting posted here. Keep 'em coming.

*SuperFAIL*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That Hardcore Holly pic might be one of the funniest things I've ever seen. 

This guy









Some of you guys might be like who is that guy? Exactly and this dude got into the Horsemen (Paul Roma)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

OUCH. The Buckner pic hurts, it's true it was an EPIC FAIL, but it hurts (though not as bad as before 2004). With that in mind here's a couple for you Razr 

*Mound Charge FAIL*









*Up 3-0 EPIC FAIL*









Yeah I went there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's no words to describe this....:lmao :lmao No wonder everybody hates this retard.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Wakefield fail


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> OUCH. The Buckner pic hurts, it's true it was an EPIC FAIL, but it hurts (though not as bad as before 2004). With that in mind here's a couple for you Razr
> 
> *Mound Charge FAIL*
> 
> ...


:lmao I still wondering what was dude thinking going after Pedro like that. 



Pyro™ said:


> There's no words to describe this....:lmao :lmao No wonder everybody hates this retard.


I really hope Batista got to see the video of this himself, lol. 

Memphis getting this guy









While the Lakers got this guy








And as a result 









While the Grizzlies got...yeah nothing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> :lmao I still wondering what was dude thinking going after Pedro like that.


Makes you wonder why Pedro would throw down a 70-year-old man.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Always thought this was funny :lmao


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Teh Razr said:


> Makes you wonder why Pedro would throw down a 70-year-old man.


It is messed up but can you blame him? He had to do something, lol. Could have been worse he could have punched the old man.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

some really lame image macros and demotivators in this thread. The majority of you fail.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ You FAIL for not posting FAIL

*Tennis FAIL*











Teh Razr said:


> Makes you wonder why Pedro would throw down a 70-year-old man.


Zimmer FAILED for charging out of the dugout which he never should have done. Pedro then responded with an EPIC WIN by doing a matador move on him.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Engineer Fail.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ES fails for hating on Marcus "The Great" Fenix. Not cool at all.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> Zimmer FAILED for charging out of the dugout which he never should have done. Pedro then responded with an EPIC WIN by doing a matador move on him.


yeh, throwing down a senior is so win. he's pretty tough. too bad pedro failed when he called the yankees his daddy.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ I found it funny and all things considered it turned out rather harmless for Zimmer. He put himself in that situation by running out of the dugout. He himself has said he was wrong for doing that. Would you rather Pedro cold cocked him?

*Bass Toss FAIL*


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

i would rather have had garcia fuck pedro up.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*From the News thread:*



green been said:


> BERLIN (AFP) — A German gardener's house was left a smouldering wreck on Friday after he set it on fire while trying to get rid of the weeds with the help of a flame-thrower, police said.
> 
> After accidentally setting his hedge alight, the 54-year-old's garden shed was soon also engulfed in flames and despite efforts to extinguish the fire with a garden hose, the blaze spread to the roof of the house.
> 
> ...



:lmao


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao

*Design FAIL*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

David Lee and Trevor Ariza This Is For You


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

spot the fail


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The King Says









The Mamba Replies


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Poor guy. :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol *Nancy Grace fail*









Slide of death


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

You might go swimming in blood and make out with a fish! 

EGame, is that you? :lmao


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Green Bay - Bret Favre =


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Forum fail*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

^:lmao 

You're so not kidding.

It's ability to quote the future is rather amusing too.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> *Forum fail*


:lmao


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debat...h-invincible-vs-gmkhercules-vs-austin101.html


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnJQ9nQNBBg


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Halloween fail.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

bigcal said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debat...h-invincible-vs-gmkhercules-vs-austin101.html


:lmao 

I like Austin101, but god damn. :no:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*
Emo Fail.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> *Forum fail*


:lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

^There's a LOT more fail in that picture that just the hair clip :happy:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

This shouldn't be considered a fail because it's awesome.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is the ULTIMATE fail, so be prepared.







:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

No words to even describe it, it's beyond everything.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cake Fail:*










WTF IS THAT? O___O


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao That's pretty fucked up, Pyro. That kid seemed like he was actually enjoying that shit. 


















^There are some fucked up parents these days :no:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

A friend of mine went to New York and met a girl named "Placenta" 

She said her parents didn't know what to call her and the doctor said something like "we need to get rid of this placenta" and they thought it sounded cool.

That's a lot of fail. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahahaha, Jed I Knight. How awful. There were actually some parents who named their kid Adolf Hitler.....yes, I'm serious. 

The government needs to take advice from Lewis "The Best Comic In America" Black when he said "I believe that the person who actually writes down the name of the child, for the state, by law, should be allowed to turn to the parents and go, uhhh....no. Guess again." 



And this is just a spectacular fail. Wow.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about the Hitler kid, lol. And Walmart refused to make a birthday cake for him :lmao


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Speaking of bad parenting.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now I know what Ireland looks like. :side:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Me trying to give Pyro rep for the awesome song he posted... :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yottsu said:


> Me trying to give Pyro rep for the awesome song he posted... :side:


If I got positive feedback, that's all I need, but thanks.

My too much rep message doesn't look like that though. Do you use that awful Fox browser?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> If I got positive feedback, that's all I need, but thanks.
> 
> My too much rep message doesn't look like that though. Do you use that awful Fox browser?



Yes because I'd never dare to use Failsplorer.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

yottsu said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IE is absolutely flawless. I have not had ONE problem with it, I don't know where these Firefucks marks are coming from but their browser is a giant pile of dirt. I tried it more than once, it's not satisfying, at all.



EDIT ~ Wrong thread. I thought I was in the random pic thread. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So immature..


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

When you just can't get enough WF....


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> IE is absolutely flawless. I have not had ONE problem with it, I don't know where these Firefucks marks are coming from but their browser is a giant pile of dirt. I tried it more than once, it's not satisfying, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT ~ Wrong thread. I thought I was in the random pic thread. :lmao*


IE used to always freeze on me. I got pissed and downloaded Firefox. Now I'm just really comfortable with it. 

:lmao @ the bolded


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never happened to me, probably never will. Firefox is an annoyance but if that's your choice, live with it. I won't.










This guy. A living, breathing epic fail, come to life to ruin the WWE even further for many, many years. 263 pounds of Red, White and Blue, All American BULLSHIT. 6 foot 6, I didn't know they stacked shit that high.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*face palm*

WHY?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stephanie's gonna be pissed when she finds out.

LOL, a gold keyboard. That is the ultimate fuck you to poor people.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This one ALWAYS gets me. :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MISTER 










Fired .... Fired


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck you.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Did I strike a nerve there buddy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, and you knew you were going to. Does every single thing you post have any intention to it other than just to spite me? 

Why would you laugh at the fact that a wrestler has no chance of achieving any success in the business now? Are you that cold?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Kennedy has a chance in the business still if he applies himself. 

Don't even try to call me cold when you are the one who started the whole Jack Swagger isn't a human being talk because he was born with a speech impediment.

The intention was to show that Kennedy failed miserably at protecting his opponent and executing a basic move.

Spiting you while pointing it out though simply was an added bonus.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The WWE won't take him back, he'll be too old by the time he gets out of TNA. That's the only chance in the business he has. TNA is meaningless, so is every Indy on the planet. WWE is all that matters. Doesn't matter how good he becomes. They tried to make him a main centerpiece of the company like Randy Orton, it didn't happen, so if they hired him back, and that's a big if, they would do nothing with him and would just release him again. They want young guys, by the time he gets out of TNA he'll be 36 or 37. That's too old. I know they took Jericho back but he was established, they won't build up a 37 year old to the world title, it'll never happen. 

Obviously I was joking with the Swagger talk, but he has flaws. Serious, major flaws that make him a bad talent. I don't recommend they fire him but he shouldn't be a world champion. Kennedy doesn't have them. The only difference is that Swagger is better in the ring, and that seems to be ALL people care about. No bothering with the fact this is an entertainment company and WWE has never focused on wrestling as a source of revenue.



> The intention was to show that Kennedy failed miserably at protecting his opponent and executing a basic move.


There was nothing wrong with that suplex. Randy Orton has a shoulder condition, if he doesn't want to be dropped on the shoulder.....don't take drops on the shoulder.

Why does Kennedy get blamed for this, yet Triple H throws Orton out of the ring from over the TOP rope, destroys Orton's collarbone and nobody gives a flying fuck. Nobody blames Triple H, they just move on. What's with the double standard? You people seem to think that no wrestler OTHER than Kennedy is capable of doing anything wrong, even when nothing is wrong.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

:no:


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Spelling Fail

Rivaldo Fail


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

iFail.

Typical Apple product...


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Forum Game Fail


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

God™ said:


> Forum Game Fail


:lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Stephanie's gonna be pissed when she finds out.
> 
> LOL, a gold keyboard. That is the ultimate fuck you to poor people.


Is that Triple H. I swear that looks nothing like him


*STRIPPER FAIL*- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q_RXCgtKIg


*EXCESSIVE CELEBRATION FAIL*- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gjXZdT0Qqw


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why no one likes kickers in the NFL


> Bill Gramatica: Not only the dumbest sports injury, but probably one of the stupidest things you’ll ever witness, period. After nailing a 42-yard field goal to put the Arizona Cardinals up 3-0 in the first half of a regular season game, kicker Bill Gramatica jumped up in wild celebration, came down, and tore his ACL. Gramatica missed the rest of the season.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Cool_Dude90 (Apr 29, 2004)

Vince McMahon tearing his quadricep while entering the ring at the 2005 Royal Rumble (I think). 

FAIL!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, you fail.

Just kidding whoever you are


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

This.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol wut.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Are you kidding me?


I get those with 133 seconds to wait :lmao










*Face tattoo fail.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Man, that billboard is WIN, not FAIL. Maybe we need a WIN thread.










THAT'S FUCKING FAILLLLLLLL


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It was a win for like the first few weeks. After that it immediately turned into a fail. ^


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Rockhead said:


> It was a win for like the first few weeks. After that it immediately turned into a fail. ^


I think the gimmick was WIN. Booking it on the fly was just filled to the brim with FAIL. Kane's supposed to have scars! Okay, here's what we'll do, we'll kinda cut his hair and smear black make-up all over his face! 

Wait, what's that? We've seen him unmasked with long hair before? Really? Oh. Well, whatever, let's go with it. 

ONE WEEK LATER

Oh, fuck it, the black make-up looks goofy. Shave his head and say the scars are psychological.

FAIL


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JR-" Is that a human?"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

mahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> mahaha


OMG :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I sense much fail in this one :hmm:

The quote made me lol though... :lmao


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

8*D


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEHXqYNGeJk


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ugh. Cracked lcd screens fail so much.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How in the hell?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

You fail when you get your ass whipped by these guys.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn a lot of awesome FAIL got posted during my vacation/good weather induced hiatus. Thanks people! 

*Michael Jackson Tribute FAIL*




I mean I understand wanting to do a tribute to a legend and I admire that, but Ron Artest WTF were you thinking!?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> How in the hell?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I do wonder....how in the hell?

Here's another how in the hell?...


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Kurt Angle as a psychopathic serial killing clown? That enough FAIL for you?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao that story is epic, I remember Leno did that on Headlines a number of years ago.
> 
> This one is my current favourite, and I'm not sure how it can be topped. World's a crazy place though, never know


and speaking of who wans to be a millionare..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF4gHS4nvSM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMriTkE3igY&feature=related


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lmao, I saw those.






This is also failtacular. How fucking stupid can the US be?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^

Well, I'm still amazed how most of the U.S. thinks Africa is a country.

:lmao


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry-1aDJxAHY&feature=related FAIL


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^ Poor guy.... :lmao


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4SLXaF-lIc

100% fail. I've hated this song since the early 90's, maybe the worst fucking song I've ever heard.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh man, this fucking rocks...


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> 8*D


Still fucking laughing....


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikCZF1NaW5w

Jelly Rap fail.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Doody FAIL*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao WTF!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sirdilznik said:


> *Doody FAIL*


Oh my god :lmao :lmao Are you fucking serious? :lmao 

I don't think that can be topped, but of course, it's the job of us in this thread to.....try.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> *Doody FAIL*


OMFG :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tent Fail


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Does this count as innapropriate? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


>


Wonder if CM Punk likes Coca Cola?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The picture is win but fail is someone who doesn't know what a hypocrite is.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^ nice. :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol, he put on more weight or something, he looks so weird there.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Movie FAIL*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao That's definitely a fail.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Copying me, bro? :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like Kobe is going **** on us. ;D


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao don't know whats funnier Michelle tripping or Beyonce and Kelly playing it off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cat thinks he's gangsta, thats not fail thats win, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It can be kinda both, I guess. 



How the....?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That had to be one hell of a car accident for that to happen. 










Whether Chris Brown really hit her or not his career is fucked. His main fan base are women so yeah not gonna work out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wiki says he pleaded guilty. I don't know anything about it though.






Now, before you watch this, I should point something out. David Cross is absolutely NOT fail. David Cross is so WIN that it almost goes beyond description. This guy is one of the biggest comedic geniuses that's ever lived.

The STORY he's about to tell is fail. Absolute, hilarious fail.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Knockouts FAIL*


----------



## InstantClassic92 (May 11, 2009)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/titlehistory/worldheavyweight/200904261


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a good one.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ :lmao Al Qaeda FAIL


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Found a few more, hopefully they werent posted already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phht, I got one that tops that by a mile






OMFG :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


>


I know just because Hardy fingered her doesnt mean we all have to know about it :no:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

yottsu said:


>


It would have been better if Jeff was doing the "Shocker" sign with his hands :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Diva Perception Fail


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

taylorfitz said:


> Diva Perception Fail


If Ashley was there, I could understand the confusion... :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^
LMFAO. :lmao


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:lmao Oh shit, that's awesome!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


LMFAO :lmao


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

LMFAO The best man deserves to get shot.




























O and here is one for all you fans of MMA. enjoy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I mark for the Kimbo fail. I can't stand that guy.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0jEdIxy6wU

^^ Ultra Fail. ^^

_(In a fake way...)_


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_rJ44tanlk&feature=related

Robbery Fail!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

on track with what you posted ^^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuNSlbG5q80&feature=related


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You can take the man out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the man, LMAO


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

The cow is like fuck your head I'm still getting some.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIRTLQh2dC8


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIRTLQh2dC8


Nice try.....










CHECKMATE!


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a pretty funny one.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Here is a pretty funny one.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be ashamed aswell.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Despite having Lemmy, Ozzy and Halford as voice actors for this, this is legitimately the dumbest idea I've ever seen for a video game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Despite having Lemmy, Ozzy and Halford as voice actors for this, this is legitimately the dumbest idea I've ever seen for a video game.



Wow that looks bad, but then again i'm not suprised it's EA, they will produce anything to make a quick buck


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 9, 2009)

That would seem like a good game, if you were high


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Pyro™;7491595 said:


> Despite having Lemmy, Ozzy and Halford as voice actors for this, this is legitimately the dumbest idea I've ever seen for a video game.











Nah this was


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq0bWK5DQW8&feature=channel_page

I actually had this in my sig for a while. I knew this guy in high school, he's a bit of a weird shit to say the least.

This guy is 26 years old btw.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy fuck. "This is just me being bored and retarded" You got that right.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Wow that looks bad, but then again i'm not suprised it's EA, they will produce anything to make a quick buck


It's actually meant to be a very good game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Nah this was


Yeah, that's ridiculous too. I don't usually have old system games in my head though (meaning beyond like N64)

But just the fact that this game is happening now, at such a bigger and more advanced stage when games shouldn't be allowed to be ridiculous like this anymore is why I think it should take the cake. I don't see how anybody could buy this game amongst games like God of War III and Assassins Creed II being on the market.

Although I will give the game one strong point: Best soundtrack ever. Motorhead, Iced Earth, Dio, Ozzy, etc...I'll give it that, at least it has it's musical priorities in order.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, that's ridiculous too. I don't usually have old system games in my head though (meaning beyond like N64)
> 
> But just the fact that this game is happening now, at such a bigger and more advanced stage when games shouldn't be allowed to be ridiculous like this anymore is why I think it should take the cake. I don't see how anybody could buy this game amongst games like God of War III and Assassins Creed II being on the market.
> 
> Although I will give the game one strong point: Best soundtrack ever. Motorhead, Iced Earth, Dio, Ozzy, etc...I'll give it that, at least it has it's musical priorities in order.


Just because there's the technology has advanced, it doesn't mean the market should just consist of serious games. There's very much a market for the more light hearted games such as this. All reports I've read of the game have been very positive as well. I wouldn't dismiss it just because of the OTT nature of the game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

this thread has so much fail it is win.

Keep it up, I'm lmaoing :3


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

Go Dog!










The perfect guy for Golf:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Gimmick fail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrQ3OfT875E&feature=related


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Funkyd said:


> Just because there's the technology has advanced, it doesn't mean the market should just consist of serious games. There's very much a market for the more light hearted games such as this. All reports I've read of the game have been very positive as well. I wouldn't dismiss it just because of the OTT nature of the game.


Meh, I just don't like it. It's not my style and it doesn't help that Metal has to be associated with Jack Black, one of the most overrated, least funny comedians today.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jeff Hardy haters who cannot get over the fact that he has paid his dues in WWE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brutal Legend is pretty much the only new game I plan on getting that's coming out this year, tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Jeff Hardy haters who cannot get over the fact that *he has paid his dues* in WWE


And his drug dealer.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

The red sox and their flop to the A's yesterday. They suck


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


>


What the fuck happened to Tim Sylvia here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Deadman™;7509411 said:


>


At 1:22 The dance is a fail, but the bitch in the blue's boobs are a win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Swagg said:


> And his drug dealer.


I lol'd.


----------



## DestrosSecret (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfGXmxJ1vM

I Cannot believe this is a real product :lmao


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfGXmxJ1vM
> 
> I Cannot believe this is a real product :lmao


 Is this for real? 

Obviously this is the precursor to the 3 Seashell Thing from _Demolition Man. :agree: _


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfGXmxJ1vM
> 
> I Cannot believe this is a real product :lmao


WTF is up with the lady that has to "ask for help" wiping her ass? She fails more than the product.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7519730-post8.html

Absolutely fantastic fail. Just an astounding display of, no fucking clue what you're talking about, particularly when said in recent times.

The post reads



trish2 said:


> Vince needs to change his view of big men. *The best wrestlers in WWE right now are people such as CM Punk, Jerico, Rey Mysterio, etc... Those are the guys Vince needs to look at.*


Now unless my eyes decieved me, I saw this just a week ago.




























And there you have it. Within 1 week of these photographs, it was said that everyone on SmackDown! holding or had held a championship is being ignored. trish2, you FAIL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Jumbo (Apr 9, 2009)

but pyro the title of that thread is win.

They should make a video of that


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

the king of kings said:


>


Fail.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7519730-post8.html
> 
> Absolutely fantastic fail. Just an astounding display of, no fucking clue what you're talking about, particularly when said in recent times.
> 
> ...



I agree you owned that guy. Here is some more small guys who are our champions right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBuGxvrk100

Just saw this on tv. Thats gotta be embarassing :lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZovM93QZRKo

Another one i found. Poor Guy but its still an Epic Fail because of his reaction


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No wonder shes a fucking stripper. Cause getting an education wouldn't help her kind of stupidity :lmao


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


>


Disaster Movie wasn't THAT bad. It didn't fail nearly as hard as this movie....


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, this forum is officially fucking gay. 



> 1. This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between sending private messages. Please try again in 134 seconds.


5 seconds later....



> 1. This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between sending private messages. Please try again in 104 seconds.


5 seconds later...



> 1. This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between sending private messages. Please try again in 1 second.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Wtf, lol. 

This post. 



westie420uk said:


> I hope Jeff kicks his straight edge ass! Punk`s tattoos say drug free? I say free drugs! I hate those self righteous arse holes who preach about how much better they are than you. Punk has taken to been a heel so well cos you know he really means all that shit too.
> Would rather see Jeff vs Morrison at summerslam, even though i hate Punk i have to admit he can wrestle, but Morrison has the 5 its you need. Punk dont even have a six pack!


THIS is a perfect example of what drugs can do to your head and cause you to make post like this.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

^In response to that post, did you get my last rep comment, RCW?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.usmagazine.com/news/ryan-oneal-hit-on-daughter-tatum-at-farrah-fawcetts-funeral-200938

Seriously, How can someone not recognize their own Daughter? and Even worse, hitting on your own Daughter.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> ^In response to that post, did you get my last rep comment, RCW?


Yup, lol just too bad I can't exactly ban him based off of ignorance alone tho, lol. 






One of the many fails that made WCW so sorry near the end.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, WCW in general was pretty much fail beyond late-99. 

Was that promo scripted or did he break kayfabe? I wasn't watching WCW really at all during that time.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Russo was booking at that time so chances are it was a worked shoot. I don't even know what Dustin did after that honestly WCW was just too unwatchable at that point. 






Pretty much explains itself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing fail. This was on LENO, this is probably the most famous fail video of all time. :lmao


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

This guy. He dates a pillow case.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/26/magazine/26FOB-2DLove-t.html?_r=1


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WCW Rules said:


> *Metallica is EPIC FAIL, IMO*. And Spears is horrible. Both of 'em suck.


The bold part is a fail. When you consider 'Tallica a fail, you are irrelevant.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Super what?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

This is exactly why I fucking hate Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> The bold part is a fail. When you consider 'Tallica a fail, you are irrelevant.


This.

lol at calling the second greatest Metal band of all time shitty (the first being Iron Maiden, of course). Must like fucking boring music.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Video game based on a Movie based on a Video Game FAIL. God, this game was Horrible :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

^. Your post reminded me of










Supposed to be Ted Nugent, misspelled as Tad. Gotta love Fez! You would understand the fail more if you've seen the episode. Love that show.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Marquette said:


> yeah CM Punk has never done drugs *dream on* retards
> 
> either you're a liar or a deadbeat dad, lmao loser





Marquette said:


> Straight edge is not a good lifestyle you fuckin nerd lmaoooooo.





Marquette;7535991 inferring about straight-edge life said:


> lmao just cuz you guys sit at home every night and play nintendo and have no friends doesn't mean it's a good lifestyle. I mean, if it WAS a good lifestyle, you wouldn't be depressed wrestling nerds.



Can anyone find a more fail of a poster than this 'tard. Not only is he irritating, but his ignorance just makes him more of a failure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, Cause i've never had fun while not drunk. I'm not even straight edge and that guys a goof.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


>


His face has to be fucked up. OUCH!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Can anyone find a more fail of a poster than this 'tard. Not only is he irritating, but his ignorance just makes him more of a failure.


That's the same guy who claimed I caused Billy Mays' death because I had him in my sig/avatar. *facepalm*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

There was a story that was posted below this pic



> JUNEAU, Alaska (AP) - A cruise ship has grounded in Tarr Inlet near Glacier Bay in Alaska.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Price is Right fail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMCFRElyaCc


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

check 0:15 - 0:20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG_-3QamA1g&feature=channel_page


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It had to be done...


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------

